# Die Ludolfs: Das erste Fest ohne Bruder Günter



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

​
Es war ein trauriger Start für die Ludolfs ins Jahr 2011. Günter, der zweitälteste Bruder unter den Schrottplatzhändlern, verstarb im Alter von 67 Jahren. Dieses Jahr feiern seine Brüder Manni (49), Peter (56) und Uwe (60) zum ersten Mal Weihnachten ohne ihn.

Manni Ludolf sprach im exklusiven Interview mit promiflash darüber, wie es nun beim Fest ohne den älteren Bruder aussehen wird: „Günter bekommt natürlich auch sein Plätzchen am Tisch. Logischerweise. Ein Platz mit Tellerchen, das gehört sich so“, erzählt Manni. Eine sehr schöne Geste, finden wir. Doch Manni berichtet weiter, dass in diesem Jahr einiges anders sein wird. Und wie wird dann das Weihnachtsessen aussehen? „Das ist ein Geheimnis. Normalerweise gibt es ja Gans und Pute oder eben Rotkohl. Aber wir wollten wegen Günter, der ja leider nicht mehr unter uns weilt, wollten wir mal etwas anderes machen. Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann wieder das ganz normale Weihnachtsessen.“

Neben der traurigen Realität, dass Günter nicht mehr dabei ist, wollten wir von Manni wissen, was das schönste am vergangenen Jahr für ihn war: „Am schönsten dieses Jahr war, dass ich so viele Menschen kennenlernen durfte. Dass ich ihnen Freude bringen konnte und umgekehrt auch, dass ich sehen konnte, dass kranke Menschen wieder gesund werden. Ich habe auch viel Leid gesehen, dass Menschen, die ich gekannt habe, gegangen sind. Aber es geht immer weiter auf neuen Wegen.“

Ein besonderes Highlight sei für ihn dabei Die Alm gewesen: „Die Alm hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Sie hat mir Selbstbewusstsein gegeben. Gerade die vielen Gespräche mit Kathy [Kelly]. Wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge. Kathy ist auch aus einer Großfamilie und hat mir gesagt 'du bist zwar ein Ludolf, aber du bist auch ein Manni – ich bin zwar eine Kelly, aber ich bin auch eine Katy.' Das musste man erst einmal begreifen, sie auch.“ Somit habe er mittlerweile selbstbewusst seinen Platz in der Welt gefunden. Und wenn er irgendwann einmal die Welt verlassen müsse, dann sei eine Sache sicher: „Wenn ich einmal sterbe, dann singt Kathy ein Lied auf meiner Beerdigung.“

*Die Weihnachtsfeier der Ludolfs ist heute, am 24. Dezember, um 17 Uhr auf Pro7 zu sehen. *
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2011)

Danke dir Stefan 
Ich habe den Manni,Uwe und Peter mal kennen gelernt ,mit Manni Mail ich noch heute jede woche.
So ehrliche und nette Menschen findest du nicht oft auf dieser Welt!!!!
Sie sind einfach toll und wenn die sagen unsere fans gibts nicht,das sind unsere Freunde, Dann meinen die JUNGENS dass so.​


----------

